#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Som na Asus A7v266-mx

## canizela

Boa tarde, amigos

to com um problema aqui no trabalho que faço aqui na empresa preciso trabalhar com som em certas aplicações, tava tudo lindo antes de trocarem a minha maquina por uma nova, estou tendo que usar o maldito RWINDOWS porque essa droga de placa nao é reconhecida pelo RH9 ja busquei o "driver" no site da asus e na net nao sei se por ignorancia nao achei como resolver. Se alguem por favor tiver alguma pista de como solucionar esse caso pra tirar o maldito rwindows da minha maquina agradeço muito !

ps a placa é A7V266-MX da Asus !!

Abraços

----------


## henriquelinhares

Canizela, tive o mesmo problema q vc, mas consegui resolver da seguinte maneira. ( o meu problema foi com a placa de rede, mas isso tb deve funciona para o som. No meu RH9 o som foi detectado automaticamente)  :Idea:  

Primeiro baixe o driver no site da nvidia que seja .tar.gz e que suporte a sua distro. abaixo está um link direto para download, mas ja saiu um mais recente vale a pena vc dar uma procurada no site.

link:
http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86_4....0-0248.tar.gz

Depois descompacte da seguinte maneira:
# tar -xzvf NVIDIA_nforce-1.0-0248.tar.gz

Entre na pasta 
# cd nforce
# make
# make install

Pronto instalação feita, agora apenas edite alguns arquivos:

edite o /etc/modules.conf, e adicione: 

alias eth0 nvnet
alias sound-slot-1 i810_audio 

Pronto. teste e reinicialize o seu sistema e veja se funcionará.
:lol:

----------


## henriquelinhares

Ai esta o site da NVIDIA na parte de driver, de uma olhada para baixar o mais recente:

link : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html

abrç

----------


## hugosv

> Ai esta o site da NVIDIA na parte de driver, de uma olhada para baixar o mais recente:
> 
> link : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html
> 
> abrç


Se eu não me engano a A7V266 é com o chipset da Via... esse driver da nforce não vai funcionar....

----------


## nelson_info

tive o mesmo problema, mas consegui descobrir. Nao sei porque o linux nao consegue sair som na porta serta. 
Coloque a caixa de som na entrada do microfone.
fuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)

----------


## KLEBER

video na Asus A7v266-mx 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Boa tarde, amigos

to com um problema aqui no trabalho, formatei a máquina e não sei onde coloquei a droga do CD da placa mãe, tentei buscari o "driver" no site da asus e na net nao sei se por ignorancia nao achei como resolver. Se alguem por favor tiver alguma pista de como solucionar esse caso da minha maquina agradeço muito !

ps a placa é A7V266-MX da Asus !!

Abraços

----------

